# Need Some Advice Please (Bulking)



## zSchnitzel (Nov 4, 2011)

Ive been going to the gym since April 2011 but had to take November/December off due to illness and have recently been trying to bulk up again. Ive went from just below 14% BF to just below 16% BF in a month and im starting to wonder if i should continue bulking? Im not satisfied with my size at all but the flab on my abs is starting to annoy me as my trousers are getting tight round the waist.

My diet is pretty much a massive bowl of cornflakes for breakfast as i hate eggs, a muscle fuel mass shake mid morning, a chinese takeaway sized plastic tub filled with either spag bol, pasta and ham or a chicken breast, boiled potatoes and broccoli. Mid afternoon i have another muscle mass shake then i goto the gym around half 4, since i only live under 5 minutes from the gym i dont have a post workout shake and just have a dinner which is usually a larger portion of what i had for lunch. Around 9 ill have another muscle mass shake and then at 11 before bed ill have 700ML of semi skimmed milk.

Is there anything i can do to limit the fat around the waist whilst continuing to bulk? I dont do any ab work or cardio at all so maybe a bit of both would tighten it up a tad?

I dont have any pictures of me before in a pose but this is me around a year ago



This is me now, the camera phone makes my back look non existent


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

considering how poor your diet is, your progress is amazing..

cornflakes is not breakfast- its sugar. it makes you fat. substitute oats.

ham is processes meat, high in salt, fat and poor amino acid profile..

who knows how much fat in your spag bol... usually the ground beef is at 20% fat..

do you know your macro breakdown??

www.fitday.com

work it out..


----------



## zSchnitzel (Nov 4, 2011)

Would i be better of having oats and skimmed milk for breakfast and having chicken / turkey breast with veg for lunch/dinner then changing my shakes to MHP Up Your Mass as its got a better carb source?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Oats and a protein shake instead of cornflakes for breakfast, and replace the milk with a protein shake with water before bed, preferably casein. No need for 700ml you'll be up ****ing all night!

For a years training you look pretty good tho!


----------



## zSchnitzel (Nov 4, 2011)

problem is i tried making me own weight gainer using myproteins impact whey with skimmed milk and oats and got horrific indigestion to the point where i was sick several times a day thats why i switched back to USN muscle fuel mass.

is there any recommended protein that i could try that wouldnt cause these problems? Ive also tried impact whey deluxe and sci mx whey protein and got the same from them too.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

zSchnitzel said:


> problem is i tried making me own weight gainer using myproteins impact whey with skimmed milk and oats and got horrific indigestion to the point where i was sick several times a day thats why i switched back to USN muscle fuel mass.
> 
> is there any recommended protein that i could try that wouldnt cause these problems? Ive also tried impact whey deluxe and sci mx whey protein and got the same from them too.


just get what every protein you like the taste of. forget the mass gainer- if you want more carbs, eat some brown rice or sweet potatoe or fruit.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

zSchnitzel said:


> Would i be better of having oats and skimmed milk for breakfast and having chicken / turkey breast with veg for lunch/dinner then changing my shakes to MHP Up Your Mass as its got a better carb source?


oats and skim milk is great, chicken/turkey or any whole meat is fine (just not processed meats). I dont think mass gainers are good as they are just sugars- add low GI carbs like sweet potatoe or brown rice to your meals instead.


----------

